# CPT 94762-Overnight Oximetry



## jaud63

I work for a Pulmonary and Critical Care Service and our medical providers document a reading for this CPT code. I am unable to locate any information stating that this is a billable service within the office setting. It appears that only the facility (in this case the hospital) that performs the test can only bill for this. Does anyone have any experience with the code and should our medical providers be able to bill for the reading as in other pulmonary service tests? We would typically place the 26 modifier on the code if billed.

Thanks


----------



## Amanedmaiston

Here is an article I found on it. I bill for the overnight pulse ox with 94762-26

http://www.supercoder.com/coding-ne...etry-coding-zoom-in-on-payer-policies-article


----------



## natfos6

some payers will pay others not


----------

